# Case -- Fans -- 90x90 -- 120x120



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi,

I am in possession of an old atx case of more than 15 years, I would like to use it for my new configuration and it seems to fit.

I noticed that a fan can be mounted on the back and the measure is 90x90 mm
but in the market I noticed that there are 120x120 mm.

- Are there 90x90 mm fans on the market?

- Could you mount a fan instead of the floppy in the front ?

- Would it be better to buy one of 120x120 mm and place it on the back, but drill to create the holes to fix it on the metal chassis?

Thank's
Regards


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 7, 2019)

You could probably still find (somewhere) 90mm fans, but personally, I'd be more inclined to get a solid 120mm and drill new holes.


----------



## delshay (Sep 7, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in possession of an old atx case of more than 15 years, I would like to use it for my new configuration and it seems to fit.
> 
> ...



Are you sure it's 90x90mm as I think it's more likely 92x92mm fans.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 7, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> You could probably still find (somewhere) 90mm fans, but personally, I'd be more inclined to get a solid 120mm and drill new holes.


thank's



delshay said:


> Are you sure it's 90x90mm as I think it's more likely 92x92mm fans.


I think you're right

90 x 90 mm is the measurement using the drawing line

ok so they are 92x92mm they exist on the market? or better to take a 120 mm directly?


----------



## Vario (Sep 7, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> thank's
> 
> 
> I think you're right
> ...


Post a photo of the case. Some cases cannot be modified to fit 120mm fans because there isn't enough clearance to cut out a larger square.  The older cases tend to be narrower left to right. You may be better off using 92mm fans.  You can also add a large fan to the side panel or to the roof or case floor.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2019)

92mm fans are pretty common, should have no issue finding some good ones out there


----------



## potato580+ (Sep 7, 2019)

you could get 90x90 fan easier at my country, and it is cheap china handmade, under $1 each pieces


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 9, 2019)

as soon as possible I will publish the photos
I think it's a mid-tower of the HP but I'm not sure
has a removable side door
it's a 15 year old case more or less
like this





note: the image is just an example to get an idea. does not correspond to the real case I have.


I made the measurements and these are about:

18cm (W) x38cm (H) x45cm (L)

the power supply I would like to put is this:








						Products - Featured Products
					

Products - Featured Products




					www.evga.com
				



85mm (H) x 150mm (W) x 140mm (L)

while the mb is:





						B450-A PRO MAX | Motherboard  | MSI Global
					

Best AMD AM4 B450 ATX motherboard, Turbo M.2, USB 3.2 Gen 2, Core Boost, MSI PRO




					www.msi.com
				



12 in. x 9.6 in. (30.5 cm x 24.4 cm)
ATX Form Factor

the power supply and the mb enter in the case?


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 10, 2019)

*UPDATING : 
likely that the motherboard I will take will be a m-ATX msi B450M PRO-VDH MAX





						B450M PRO-VDH MAX | Motherboard  | MSI Global
					

Best AMD AM4 B450 Micro ATX motherboard, Turbo M.2, USB 3.2 Gen 2,  MSI PRO




					www.msi.com
				




9.6 × 9.6 in (244 × 244 mm)


*

I'm seeing this fan *Noctua NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM*









						NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM
					

The classic NF-B9 is a long-standing favourite among enthusiast users around the world and helped to found Noctua’s reputation as a top-tier manufacturer of premium quality quiet cooling components. The new redux edition reissues this award-winning model in a streamlined, accessibly priced...




					noctua.at
				




what do you think?


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 10, 2019)

Those HP cases are all solid and bulletproof. I built my wife a PC around an earlier HP/Compaq case with a USB/card reader front panel and I was very pleased with the result.
Besides, she's not in the slightest bit interested in the aesthetics.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 10, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Those HP cases are all solid and bulletproof. I built my wife a PC around an earlier HP/Compaq case with a USB/card reader front panel and I was very pleased with the result.
> Besides, she's not in the slightest bit interested in the aesthetics.



for me aesthetics zero performance 100%. so I understand perfectly.

I'm glad there are people who use things they already have. without going after marketing.

I have this kind of case so I don't see the reason to spend money unnecessarily for a new one. I just hope we get everything in it.

now I have to see what kind of rear fan is the most indicated 92x92mm

thank's


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 10, 2019)

Is the rear 92 mm fan the only fan in that case?  That's not much for a modern system.  What are you planning on putting in that old case?


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 10, 2019)

Aesthetics are important for my main gaming rig, though 
There were one or two niggles which can easily be overcome, such as the power button/HDD/powerLED front panel connections which are usually set in a block connector and don't normally match the motherboard pin connector config. Usually a case of mix and match with those little pins and a knife to cut the block if necessary. Also, those cases don't usually have a reset button.
The quality is can never be disputed though.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 10, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Aesthetics are important for my main gaming rig, though
> There were one or two niggles which can easily be overcome, such as the power button/HDD/powerLED front panel connections which are usually set in a block connector and don't normally match the motherboard pin connector config. Usually a case of mix and match with those little pins and a knife to cut the block if necessary. Also, those cases don't usually have a reset button.
> The quality is can never be disputed though.




I have usually seen in the new cases the front panel wires are separated. I also believe in the case that they are separate but I'm not sure I should check. There is only one central on / off button plus the reset button and the power LED nothing else. I noticed two black and red wires running inside the case and coming to the motherboard I don't know what they are. maybe they are the audio while the two usb's are on the side and inside I am not clear what the usb cables are.
if in case the front panel cables are blocked how should one proceed? need to cut all the cables and then how to connect on the motherboard?




thebluebumblebee said:


> Is the rear 92 mm fan the only fan in that case?  That's not much for a modern system.  What are you planning on putting in that old case?



yes I think there is only the back one. for the moment i would try to put only the rear fan and see how it goes. maybe if there's space I'd like to put another fan in front of the instead of the floppy drive that will be removed.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> now I have to see what kind of rear fan is the most indicated 92x92mm
> 
> thank's



noctua have some great 92mm fans


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 11, 2019)

*Noctua NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM









						NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM
					

The classic NF-B9 is a long-standing favourite among enthusiast users around the world and helped to found Noctua’s reputation as a top-tier manufacturer of premium quality quiet cooling components. The new redux edition reissues this award-winning model in a streamlined, accessibly priced...




					noctua.at
				



*

if there are other models that you consider better you can advise me


----------



## delshay (Sep 11, 2019)

This thread makes me wonder why did I pick NF-A9 PWM fans for my case.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 11, 2019)

delshay said:


> This thread makes me wonder why did I pick NF-A9 PWM fans for my case.



why do you say this?

that fan doesn't look bad to me, it also has 2000 rpm


----------



## Vario (Sep 11, 2019)

Make sure that case fits ATX motherboards.  To be honest, for the hassle involved, I'd recommend just buying a modern $30 budget case.  There are some decent options in that price range.








						$25 - $50 Computer Cases | Newegg.com
					

Shop $25 - $50 Computer Cases on Newegg.com. Watch for amazing deals and get great pricing.




					www.newegg.com
				





Also keep in mind the 92mm fans will be louder than a 120 or 140 for the same amount of airflow.  140mm fans are great all around actually, I wish my case ran only 140s.  The form factor is perfect for PC hardware.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 11, 2019)

Vario said:


> Make sure that case fits ATX motherboards.  To be honest, for the hassle involved, I'd recommend just buying a modern $30 budget case.  There are some decent options in that price range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank's
I'll put this motherboard which is m-ATX
I think the motherboard comes in
I care relatively little about noise
* msi B450M PRO-VDH MAX





						B450M PRO-VDH MAX | Motherboard  | MSI Global
					

Best AMD AM4 B450 Micro ATX motherboard, Turbo M.2, USB 3.2 Gen 2,  MSI PRO




					www.msi.com
				



9.6 × 9.6 in (244 × 244 mm)*


----------



## Vario (Sep 11, 2019)

What do you think about this https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16811553030
Cougar MX330-X Mid Tower Case with USB 3.0           $39.99


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 11, 2019)

looks good but I repeat I would like to use possibly what I already have
thank's

what do you think ?
*i don't see the cables at the connectors

*ARCTIC F9 Pro PWM PST*








						EOL
					






					www.arctic.ac


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 19, 2019)

Vario said:


> Post a photo of the case. Some cases cannot be modified to fit 120mm fans because there isn't enough clearance to cut out a larger square.  The older cases tend to be narrower left to right. You may be better off using 92mm fans.  You can also add a large fan to the side panel or to the roof or case floor.


These are the *real photos* of the case :


----------



## Mussels (Sep 19, 2019)

looks like 80mm side intake and a hybrid 80/92mm rear exhaust
pretty bad for airflow no matter what you do, really.


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 19, 2019)

Mussels said:


> looks like 80mm side intake and a hybrid 80/92mm rear exhaust
> pretty bad for airflow no matter what you do, really.



Yep a new case would definitely be good buy for this setup. especially with modern GPUs.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Sep 19, 2019)

Looks like 92mm is the biggest fan the case can accept or an 80mm. Airflow in cases like this is not best but oem cases like this have good solid steel contruction.

You cannot go wrong with arctic fans, I use them personally the regular F8 80mm or F9 92mm pst fans on my cases. Very good fan for its price especially the ones in packs of 5 that I got. Get the pack of 5 I think you can get a pack for 5 for like $23. I do prefer noctua but their expensive when I can get 5 arctic fans for thr price of one noctua.


Beyond that you can mod your case by drilling the a hole at the side to attach 120mm for your cpu or graphic card. Drill a round hole and use a fan grill to attach it too.


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 19, 2019)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Looks like 92mm is the biggest fan the case can accept or an 80mm. Airflow in cases like this is not best but oem cases like this have good solid steel contruction.
> 
> You cannot go wrong with arctic fans, I use them personally the regular F8 80mm or F9 92mm pst fans on my cases. Very good fan for its price especially the ones in packs of 5 that I got. Get the pack of 5 I think you can get a pack for 5 for like $23. I do prefer noctua but their expensive when I can get 5 arctic fans for thr price of one noctua.
> 
> ...



Something funny that I have noticed with Noctua vs Arctic. I am only talking about the Redux line of 140MMs vs the F14s. I could not believe it but the Arctic fans are more powerful and quieter. When it comes to the brown regular Noctua though there is no comparison as they are super quiet (could be the max of 1100 RPM).


----------



## Vario (Sep 19, 2019)

Mussels said:


> looks like 80mm side intake and a hybrid 80/92mm rear exhaust
> pretty bad for airflow no matter what you do, really.


Yeah I think the rear of case cannot be modified for a 120mm because the case appears too narrow.  Removing the unused PCI slot covers would add a passive air vent below the graphics card.  A side panel intake could be added.  One way to do this is to add a 180 or 200mm giant fan intake to the side panel, depending on space of course: you'd want to measure first.  Another side intake option is to run a 140x2 or 120x3 rad grill and run 3x120mm or 2x140 fans side panel intake right behind the 5.25/3.5 bays and in front of the motherboard.  Measure first always.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Sep 19, 2019)

With cases like that, I'd typically cut out the rear fan grill and replace it with these:


----------



## Vario (Sep 19, 2019)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> With cases like that, I'd typically cut out the rear fan grill and replace it with these:
> 
> View attachment 132246


That would go a long way to reduce the backpressure.  Good idea.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 19, 2019)

Noctua NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM








						NF-B9 redux-1600 PWM
					

The classic NF-B9 is a long-standing favourite among enthusiast users around the world and helped to found Noctua’s reputation as a top-tier manufacturer of premium quality quiet cooling components. The new redux edition reissues this award-winning model in a streamlined, accessibly priced...




					noctua.at
				




ARCTIC F9 Pro PWM PST








						EOL
					






					www.arctic.ac
				





for the moment i'm seeing these 2 fans (rear). tell me if they are good and recommended. if there are other fans, write me the models, please. on the side at the moment I remain as is and I see how it goes. maybe later I could buy another fan maybe from 120-140mm. at that point to insert it I should cut the metal panel and remove the black plastic / filter tube inside the case.


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 21, 2019)

*Update :*
*I am currently considering these two fan models with temperature control TC to be installed in the back. the pwm doesn't interest me at the moment*

*F9 TC*








						F9 TC| 92 mm 3-Pin Case Fan with Temperature Sensor | ARCTIC
					

The F TC Series case fans deliver efficient case cooling with automatic fan speed control using the temperature sensor.




					www.arctic.ac
				




*F9 PRO TC*








						EOL
					






					www.arctic.ac


----------

